# Unemployment Benefit after Maternity Benefit?



## holly32 (15 May 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been able to claim unemployment benefit after their maternity leave?

I have decided to leave my job as I just cant bare to leave my 4mth old into a creche and I have no family near me to look after him. Work has kindly agreed to give me a letter to say they had to let me go due to "a downturn in business". I will then pretend to be looking for full time employment. I know this is dishonest but I have been paying tax for the last 15 years and feel that 18 weeks maternity leave is ridiculous.

The government should be trying to get mothers to stay at home with their little ones in these precious years not forcing them to be apart. It will be a real struggle to survive if I dont get it and I feel this is so unfair because I have been paying tax for so many years & will start paying tax again when my son is older and I go back to work.

Anyway before I waffle on anymore I'm just wondering should I go ahead and apply for unemployment benefit or not? Will it look suspecious? Did anyone do this & suceed in getting it?


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

If you are not available for and genuinely seeking work then you don't qualify for _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance_ no matter what reasons for termination your employer gives. Dissatisfaction with the existing tax and welfare rules is no excuse for engaging in evasion or fraud. Please don't seek assistance in doing this here on _AAM_. If you think the system is unfair then lobby your elected representatives or stand for office yourself. You may be entitled to other tax and welfare benefits. This thread outlines some of the more common ones: Common PAYE tax credits and reliefs


----------



## power1 (16 May 2006)

If you were to leave your job because of a "genuine reason" such as "lack of career opportunities and you planned to search for a job in a new field" then this may be acceptable for Unemployment Benefit and you could claim the UB until you "find the right job" or your entitlement expires (15 months time). 

You would be expected to show evidence that you are looking for and available for work such as Registering with recruitment agencies, and FAS and applying for jobs in the papers.

If Social Welfare feel that your reason isn't genuine then they may withold payment for the first few weeks, but it would be up to you to convince them that you are "genuinely" looking for a better job. Being available for work means that you may have to show evidence that you have arranged child minding facilities so information on creche availability may assist you in your claim.


----------



## cosy (16 May 2006)

Holly32

You have worked and paid tax etc for 15 years, you are well entitled to draw UB.  You have a letter from your employer so off you go to the local social welfare office.  Tell them that you want to sign for UB. Make sure you have your p45.  They might ask you a few question such as

Have you registered with FAS.  Answer I will
Have you applied for any jobs. Answer I'm on the look out and will discuss my options with FAS.

You will be required to sign on every month,  this is when they like to ask questions similar to above depending on who your officier is.  Have answers ready, job ads from local papers a few type letters applying for such etc.  When you go to FAS you will make an appointment to see a placement officier, tell him/her you lost your job and you want to register with them for any jobs or you are seeking a career change.  Once you are registered with FAS social welfare are normally happy.

Hope this helps and enjoy baby


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

cosy said:
			
		

> you are well entitled to draw UB.


 *If *you meet the relevant qualification criteria. If you are at home minding the baby full time as suggested by the original post then, chances are, you are not genuinely seeking and available for work which would rule you out.


----------



## Berni (16 May 2006)

holly32 said:
			
		

> I just cant bare to leave my 4mth old into a creche and I have no family near me to look after him.



You will be asked about your childcare arrangements when you go to sign on, and the onus is on you to prove you have satisfactory arrangements in place.


----------



## cosy (16 May 2006)

Folks

There is alot of confusion and bad vibes about drawing Social Welfare.  I deal with social welfare as part of my job and can I tell you in general they are sound people dealing with some very difficult clients.  If you "loose" your job as in Holly32 case (she has it in writing) you are entitled to draw UB as long as you are (tell them) that you are actively seeking employment.  I have worked with social welfare with large company closures and they are very helful to clients.  With regards to Childcare arrangements as per Berni post, I have never heard of such questions and how can you make arrangements when you dont know where/when you will be working.  Social Welfare officiers are too busy dealing with the long term unemployed and 99% of applicants who apply for UB get it.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

cosy said:
			
		

> There is alot of confusion and bad vibes about drawing Social Welfare. I deal with social welfare as part of my job and can I tell you in general they are sound people dealing with some very difficult clients.


 Nobody is disputing that Welfare employees are are sound or unnecessarily propogating bad vibes here as far as I can see. They are simply pointing out the rules as they stand.


> If you "loose" your job as in Holly32 case (she has it in writing) you are entitled to draw UB as long as you are (tell them) that you are actively seeking employment.


 Telling them something that is not true constitutes a fraudulent application. The original post strongly suggests that _holly32 _will not be genuinely available for and seeking work. If this is the case and she lies then she is attempting to engage in welfare fraud. One way or another she should apply for _UB/UA _and answer all questions truthfully. If she does qualify then she will be paid the benefit/assistance. If not then she won't. She should not file a fraudulent claim though and anybody who recommends such a course of action is not giving prudent advice.

I, and many others here, strongly object to people ripping off the system through welfare fraud and tax evasion. More generally, _Askaboutmoney _does not condone or facilitate fraud, evasion or other illegal activities. Posts encouraging such activities will be deleted.


----------



## power1 (16 May 2006)

As Lionel Hutz would say theres the truth and "the TRUTH"  

A) Holly32 is leaving her job - the Letter from her company is fake therefore she should not use it as it is illegal. However if she said she left her job to pursue a different career path then it wouldn't be fraud. (She will be working again at some point!)
B) Being available and genuinely seeking work - If Holly32 is looking for work by making job applications and registering with FAS then she is satisfying the criteria and not doing anything illegal (She is entitled to take her time to find the right job in line with her career goals)
C) She may be asked to consider training with FAS to help her get a job. I would suggest doing an online course with FAS which she can do at home in her own time.

I dont think Holly32 should lie but she could be economical with the truth!


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

power1 said:
			
		

> B) Being available and genuinely seeking work - If Holly32 is looking for work by making job applications and registering with FAS then she is satisfying the criteria and not doing anything illegal (She is entitled to take her time to find the right job in line with her career goals)


 If she is minding her child full time (as suggested by the original post) then she is not genuinely available for work and, consequently, she does not meet one of the _UA/UB_ qualification criteria.


> C) She may be asked to consider training with FAS to help her get a job. I would suggest doing an online course with FAS which she can do at home in her own time.


 As I recall from my own time on _UB, Welfare _may require you to attend the _FAS _centre and engage in activities there rather than remotely.


----------



## power1 (16 May 2006)

There is no disputing that Clubman holds the high moral ground on this particular topic and in an ideal World the State would provide more support for stay at home parents.

Unfortunately it is not an ideal World and Holly32 is trying to find a way to do what she believes is best for her child by staying at home while the child is young while still trying to have enough money to put food on the table and pay the bills. 

In my opinion, if Holly32 can "technically" satisfy the terms of the scheme then she should go for it! €165.80 per week for 15 months is a small return for 15 years of investment in PRSI. I wish her all the best and hope that she really enjoys the early days with her child and am confident that she will pay back and more in PRSI what she has received over the remainder of her working life. Her child will be another valuable addition to the country and will help to fund my retirement in years to come!!!

Before anyone points out that PRSI is not mean't to be savings to be used when you want..I fully agree but in this particular circumstance I would make an exception.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

power1 said:
			
		

> There is no disputing that Clubman holds the high moral ground on this particular topic


 Please note the posting guidelines and desist from personalised comments. This is not a case of the high moral ground. It's a case of determining what the relevant qualification criteria are and when these are met. In any individual's case this decision will utimately be made by _Welfare_ but...


> As Lionel Hutz would say theres the truth and "the TRUTH"
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 ... encouraging individuals to be anything other than honest and open in their dealings with _Welfare _is, at best, not prudent and, at worst, facilitating or enouraging fraud.


> ... am confident that she will pay back and more in PRSI what she has received over the remainder of her working life. Her child will be another valuable addition to the country and will help to fund my retirement in years to come!!!
> 
> Before anyone points out that PRSI is not mean't to be savings to be used when you want..I fully agree but in this particular circumstance I would make an exception.


 This is all irrelevant to the substantive issue under discussion.


----------



## cosy (16 May 2006)

As I recall from my own time on _UB, Welfare _may require you to attend the _FAS _centre and engage in activities there rather than remotely 
Doesn't apply nowadys Clubman.  You don't have to even register for a course if you dont want, just register with Fas as a jobseeker.

Clubman I see where you are coming from with regards to strongly objecting to people ripping off the system through welfare fraud and tax evasion.


----------



## ajapale (16 May 2006)

Since the OP's question has been answered Im now closing the thread.

If anyone wants to continue with the general issues raised here then please do so in LOS.

Thanks
aj


----------

